# I feel sick......



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

.........
I found the box of Christmas After Eights and I didn't know when to stop


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

see this?  this is you this is!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It is. It really is.

I opened the cupboard and there they were  . I had eaten 10 before I'd properly registered they existed


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOps ..well as long as it was after 8


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lottie,

I can relate   To me a Terrys chocolate orange has only actually got one segment (the big round one   )

Get well soon  

Maz x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I shall never eat an after eight again


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

You cant say that Em   after eights are lush   
I agree with Mazv about the chocolate orange (she says with an empty box next to her from last night   ) not too keen on the nutty one but it did take a whole one for me to decide that


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lottie you sound like a lady after my own heart! Crisps are the same for me too (as well as choccie not instead )


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Shabba  . You did right to eat the whole thing before deciding. You don't want to make any hasty decisions about this kind of important stuff


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

professor waffle said:


> Crisps are the same for me too (as well as choccie not instead )


 crisps are the same for me. Good job I dont like chocolate


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Did I dream it or did they do chocolate coated crisps once   how wierd would that be


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

That sounds like the kind of dream I am  

I think I'm recovering. I just had a thought of an After 8 and I didn't retch. I'm thinking I might ought to have a few when I get back home. It might be safest to approach this in a type of 'car crash' way. Y'know - get straight back in the car.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I would have been the same


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Did I dream it or did they do chocolate coated crisps once  how wierd would that be


your right - tudor did them. If I remember rightly they were


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes urgh


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

You can get chocolate covered crisps in America. They weren't that nice though the chocolate covered pretzels were gorgeous. Have had chocolate covered cheese which was interesting.......


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh I bet choc covered cheese is nice   strangely I quite fancy that haha


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Not sure about that, sometimes there can be two things that are totally delicious, but together they will taste disgusting!  Think cheese and choc would be one of those things!

Sue


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I love crisp and jam sandwiches  

x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

cheese & jam is good


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

cheese and marmite is good also


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Cheese and marmite is sensational!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

LadyLottie said:


> Cheese and marmite is sensational!!


Okay now I really do feel sick 

Don't you just love the Paddington marmite adverts    I'm in the definite hate camp


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I loved the chocolate covered pretzels too, have you ever put salt and vinegar crisps and chocolate in your mouth at the same time, very nice


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Will have to try the salt and vinegar crisps with choc. Love them with egg mayo sarnies. 

In the love camp with marmite and cheese. Used to have marmite, cheese and spaghetti hoop toasted sandwiches when I was a student. Lush!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yes Marmite and Cheese is delicious .. and marmite and lettuce for that matter


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I caught Jess dipping her salt and vinegar crisps into her cold milk the other day.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

now that is one I havn't tried  

Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yup - I can understand how that would work


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lottie


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ewwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOOh I am sooo jealous as Crispy Creme Doughnuts are delicious yum 
Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

What kind were they? Details!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is what I love best about losing weight my thighs no longer rub together so much they create fire


----------

